# ARIA's FIRST WIN!!



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

OMGosh!!!!!! I am so proud of you both! What an accomplishment! Congrats!!!!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Lou (Sep 22, 2012)

Congratulationsssssssssssssss!!!!!!!! Aria is a true beauty!!! And you did a great job with her!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PoodleRick (Mar 18, 2013)

Very impressive and Aria is a beauty


----------



## Chagall's mom (Jan 9, 2010)

:whoo:Big Congratulations on Aria's first win!! Very exciting news about one very pretty girl! :cheers2:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

*WELL DONE!!!! Big congrats to you and Aria!!!*


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Congratulations!!! She looks beautiful. You are supposed to be happy, where's your smile? Only kidding, I know you are most certainly wildly happy, and deservedly so. I think the first picture I have of me with Lily when we first scored well in obedience had me looking a little stressed too. I think it hadn't sunk in yet as to how great it was. I am sure there will be many more beautiful win photos of the two of you to come.


----------



## Suddenly (Aug 8, 2013)

Just fabulous. You both look Beautiful!!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

lily cd re said:


> Congratulations!!! She looks beautiful. You are supposed to be happy, where's your smile? Only kidding, I know you are most certainly wildly happy, and deservedly so. I think the first picture I have of me with Lily when we first scored well in obedience had me looking a little stressed too. I think it hadn't sunk in yet as to how great it was. I am sure there will be many more beautiful win photos of the two of you to come.


Haha. I know!! I looked at this and thought! Oh my! I don't look like I'm happy at all!! But yes my husband snapped this less then a minute out of the ring, I still was processing what had just happened! It took about an hour before it really sunk in. We had our pics taken and I'm sure those pics will display the same lost look on my face, plus by then I had turned bright red.. Lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Way to go!!! So very pretty, too.


----------



## Kblubyu (Aug 25, 2013)

I am so happy for you and your gorgeous Aria! I never doubted that you would do well!


----------



## CT Girl (Nov 17, 2010)

The first of many wins to come I am sure. Well done!


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Aria is too pretty NOT to win! I know this is only the beginning to a very short trip to CHAMPIONSHIP for her! Goood Girl Aria!!!!!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Thank you everyone!! It's been a hard road to the first win and I know there is quite a bit of challenges for us to finish our championship, but I believe her and I will accomplish it. It's just a matter of her maturity and me continuing to build my confidence and make us stand out to the judges. Every time Aria and I go I to the ring I don't know what to expect from her. Some times she jumps and nips at me the whole time, but then there are times we go in and her and I flow and my mentor said that when she is On, we are competitive, we just have to keep working with her and hopefully she will stay on every time we go in soon.  this win really boosted my confidence though. It made me realize that I can overcome the owner-handler stigma and we can do this!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

Congratulations!!!! Aria is sooooo beautiful!!!!!


----------



## pgr8dnlvr (Aug 7, 2011)

YES! Way to go! What an accomplishment! Can't wait to see your win pic!

Rebecca


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

I think I would have teared up. GREAT JOB! She really is a pretty girl and I know you can do it.  I am looking forward to the win picture, too! Any major is very hard to get. It is so exciting that your first win was a major.


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

YIPPEEEEEE! Yip Yip YIPEEEE! :first:

Congratulations to you and Aria! What a FABULOUS win.
A 3 point major with an owner handler is a Great Way To Start!

Her is to many more wins for you two!



Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh! That is just fantastic! Congratulations!!!! Well done. You guys look fabulous in the pic! You must be so very excited to have made such a win.


----------



## Ms Stella (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh, I haven't been on here in a while!! Congrats..showing her yourself too!! WOW that is just super and you both look beautiful. What a nice job you have done with her.


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

Congratulations, she is beautiful! And it is wonderful you are showing her yourself, this is a great accomplishment. While I love all poodles, there is something about a white standard that just melts my heart. Best of luck to you!


----------

